# What programs opens pds file



## Tazmania (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a "pds file" that cannot be open. Does anyone know what program opens that file format. I was told the flyer was created in PrintMaster but I cannot open it in that program.

It is Not a "PSD" file from photoshop.

Thanks

Taz


----------



## timbit (Nov 9, 2003)

I think that is a Print Shop file.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

File Extension Details for .PSD

http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=psd

If it was a Photoshop Format then you can get these image viewer for free to open it.
XnView
IrfanView


----------



## Tazmania (Nov 12, 2003)

I believe that the file was made in printshop (and it has the "pds" file extentsion) but won't open in that program. The computer was recently upgraded from Windows ME to XP. The file was saved on a floppy, the program reloaded on the computer. Could that affect the opening of the file?

Taz


----------



## timbit (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't think that upgrading to XP would do this, but hey, you never know. Does an error message come up when you try to open it, or what happens?


----------



## Tazmania (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes there is an error message. Says that it cannot open this file format. I really don't understand why, since the file was created in the program. 

Is there any way to have a look at the file? We just want look at it, then recreate it if necessary.

Taz


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Copy the file to the harddrive before trying to open it, that often works. If it says it can't copy the file then it's most likely the floppy went bad.

If that doesn't work, download Irfanview (it's free), which can open psd files.


----------



## Tazmania (Nov 12, 2003)

Can Irfanview open pds files? This is not a photoshop file.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Planetary Data System - pds can be open with XnView.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enhome.html


----------

